# transmission slip?



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 1994 Altima and once in a while I notice the when I remove my foot from the gas pedal for a second or two and then step on it again the engine revs louder for about a second or so and then something catches and the car kicks into gear. For that short time it feels like something is slipping before the transmission reengages.

Is this something that the dealership can adjust if they change the transmission fluid or is this best brought to a transmission shop outside of the dealership? Any recommendations.

Thanks, PatM


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

PatM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 1994 Altima and once in a while I notice the when I remove my foot from the gas pedal for a second or two and then step on it again the engine revs louder for about a second or so and then something catches and the car kicks into gear. For that short time it feels like something is slipping before the transmission reengages.
> 
> ...


It's called a torque converter, and it's normal  It takes a while for all that fluid to do its work.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check your fluid condition and level. it should be red and not brown and should smell "normal" and not burnt.


----------

